# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK`nın yeni kalesi Azerbaycan

## atoybil

PKK`nın yeni kalesi Azerbaycan ...........Vedat Yenerer

1990`lı yılların başında Azerbaycan`ın bağımsızlığına göz tanığı olan gazetecilerdenim. O zaman Türkiye`den milliyetçi gençler bir millet iki devlet olarak gördüğü Azerbaycan`a savaşmaya gittiler. 

üoğu Karabağ`da hayatını kaybetti. O dönemdeki Ermenileri çileden çıkartan "Bozkurtlar" adlı gruba ait çok özel kamera kayıtları olan tek gazeteciyim. Bunlara Aliyev`in kalesi Nahçıvan`da, Ermeni katliamcılara karşı savaşan Türkler dahildir.

şimdi gün geçmiyor ki Azerbaycan`dan Türkiye ve Türkler aleyhine faaliyetlerin haberi gelmesin. 

Bir taraftan öğrenci yurtlarını ele geçirenler, Atatürk düşmanlığı ile öğrencilerin beynini yıkarken, PKK`lılar da en az Almanya`daki kadar rahat propaganda yapar hale geldiler. 

Bu durum yönetime pek çok kez rapor edildiyse de, tam gaz devam ediyor. Bir dostum iş için sürekli Azerbaycan`a gidip geliyor. Son olarak bazı şeyler anlattı ki bunları sizinle paylaşmak istedim.

Azerbaycan`daki nüfus kağıtları ve pasaportlardaki "Azeri" ibaresine dikkat çeken dostum söze şöyle başladı.

"Bir millet iki devlet deniliyor ama Ahıska Türkleri`nin belgelerine "Türk" kendilerininkine "Azeri" yazıyorlar. Nüfus kağıdında "Türk" yazanlar polis bile yapılmıyor. Ahıska Türkleri 100 senedir burada yaşıyor... "

Bakü`nün en önemli caddelerinden Targovi`nin PKK`lılar tarafında açıkça ele geçirildiğini belirten dostum şöyle devam ediyor.

"`Apteka, eczane demek. Eczanelere bakarsanız `Apo Tek` şeklinde tabelalar asılı olduğunu görürsünüz. Kargo işinden döviz büfelerine kadar paralı ne kadar iş varsa PKK`lıların elinde. Gidin bir döviz büfesini görün. Apo`nun resimleri bilgisayarların maus pedinde bile var. Bakanlıklarda çok sayıda Laçinli, Karabağlı Kürt var ve PKK bu nedenle her yerde cirit atıyor."

Azerbaycan`daki öğrenci yurtlarını ele geçiren ve dış güçlerin desteklediği bazı kişilerin Türkiye`den gelen öğrencilere 50 dolar karşılığında yatak verdiklerini ve bu öğrencilere Atatürk düşmanlığını aşıladıklarını belirten arkadaşım "Bazı öğrencileri döndürmeyi başardık" diye konuşuyor. Türkiye pek çok kez bu olayları ve ismi Azerbaycan makamlarına rapor etmiş ama yönetim görmezden geliyor.

Peki Türkiye ne yapıyor? Bakü`deki Türk büyükelçiliği şikayet için gelenleri kapıdan içeri sokmuyormuş. 

üğrencilerimiz değil konsolos ile görüşmek daha kapıdan "üok yoğunlar sizi dinleyecek kimse yok" denilerek korumalar tarafından geri çevriliyormuş.
Türk dünyası ve bu ülkenin sahipleri de uyumaya devam etsinğ

----------

